# Table saw blade that can cut nail



## ejgoerner (Dec 31, 2012)

i am using pallet wood and cannot get all the nail out. the nails have broken off heads, is there a blade that can go on a table saw that can cut both nail and wood. I am going for the rustic look. The pallet wood is white oak, I am making a end table and want to have tapered legs, Or would a sawzall work better. I have a Bosch 4100 TS Thank you


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, you could do like I've had to do (once, at least that I'll admit to...). I bought an el-cheapo HF blade, and made a nail cutting blade out of it. It was trash afterwards, and my TS survived just fine.


----------



## Parabola (Feb 12, 2015)

Why not just buy a metal cutting blade? They're bad at cutting wood but it'll still work


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

A wood cutting blade will be destroyed once it hits metal, a metal cutting blade will cut wood about as well as a chainsaw. Better to invest in a pin punch and get the nails out then it would be to try to cut through everything


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I just use a new-ish nail for a punch and pound those bastards out. Its my least favorite part about working with pallet wood, but its a necessary evil.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It all depends upon the size of the nails in the wood. If the nails are not large I would just do as suggested and get a relatively cheap blade and saw away. Intending to junk that blade after this project.

If the nails are large then you either need to find a way to cut around that part of the wood, buy a metal cutting blade or get the nails out in some manner.

George


----------



## ejgoerner (Dec 31, 2012)

i will stop HF today and get an cheap blade, The planks the nails come out easy rough cut one inch its the main part of the pallet that a pain in the butt to get eh nails out they are about 2.5 inches by 3.5 inches some nail come out other are have rusted off in the wood. most is white oak with some oak mixed in. 

I was working on the a table top end yesterday Its 17 by 17 with book ends. I learned the hard way when using the a dado the cut the ends i had the table top on the wrong end of the fences. the top was between the dado and the fence. Not good had major kick back, shot the top 10 feet to the side. now the top has a huge gouge init. and broke it half. Major lesson learned have a sacrificial fence and never do it the way i did. i have the Bosch saw and it tossed the top like it was nothing could have hurt me. 

thank you all for the help


----------



## texas1960 (Jan 6, 2012)

If you cut nails on your TS please watch for the cutoffs to be kicked at you. They hurt! A cheap blade will work on smallish nails. Few pallets today have heavy duty nails.


----------



## triplechip (Jun 8, 2009)

Here is a place that specializes in pallet nail cutting saw blades,

http://www.econotool.com/saw_blades.html

Bill


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I get wood stove pellets on pallets. The wood is fresh/new and damp so the nails rust quite quickly.
I gave the last 5 to a guy who wanted the wood. What he does is to pound the nails in further, even 1/8" = breaks the rust that binds the nails in the wood.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Even if you do cut the nail what are you going to do then. The wood still needs to be jointed and planed. A planer and nails don't play well together.


----------



## ejgoerner (Dec 31, 2012)

for the 2 by 4 i am going to use them for the leg no jointing need and i do not have a jointer using sand paper to keep the rough saw look all i am looking to do is tapper the legs. no real plan all in my head.
I did spend time this weekend pulling nail out about half i can not get out, heated the nails, pliers to pull the nail out. most are rusted, the head pops off. that what you get with free wood.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Take a look at this You Tube video. Diablo is coming out with a 7-1/4" blade that is suppose to cut wood and nails efficiently for demolition work but it's not coming out till February. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9q2IfMDkAA


----------

